# Carroll County Rut???



## bobo15 (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone noticing any rut activity in carroll county?


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 6, 2009)

yep seen bucks doggin does 2 or 3 different times in the past week


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 8, 2009)

*rut*

took an 8pt friday night about 4:30 he came into my scent bombs real curious, but he wasn't stinky yet.  I think another week or a good cold freeze.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 8, 2009)

Not where I hunt near Temple/Hickory Level. Two young bucks just out cruising yesterday and does all alone this evening for over an hour.


----------



## bobo15 (Nov 9, 2009)

I hunt in VR and Clem area. Very slow this weekend, seen a 4 pt and 2 doe, that's it.  Has far as rut activity, none.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 9, 2009)

Mighty dark hocks on this one at my place. To many scrapes to count.


----------



## kirby (Nov 10, 2009)

Seen a few does this weekend no bucks in sight..


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 10, 2009)

hey guys heading up there next week to hunt. think my chaces look pretty good on the rut ?


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 10, 2009)

not going to be very cool high 50's low 60's, but I would expect they would still be moving pretty well next week.


----------



## kirby (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to try to hit the woods sat and sunday if I can.  The does are just walking around eating but that could all change over night.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 10, 2009)

firefighterfox said:


> hey guys heading up there next week to hunt. think my chaces look pretty good on the rut ?



It should be looking good.


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 12, 2009)

*update to come*

going out now for an evening hunt....high hopes


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 12, 2009)

dturnersr said:


> going out now for an evening hunt....high hopes



High hopes in the toilet!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=440286


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry to hear about your stand. I  hunt in the whitesburg area. I hope you can get your stand back and teach that guy a good ole lesson. Hopefully you'll kill that buck and bring your spirits back up.

Good luck all !!!


----------



## striper commander (Nov 13, 2009)

I got this one this morning in north carroll. His hocks were black and wet. He was cruising in some hardwoods.


----------



## kirby (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice I will be in carroll this weeknd looking for the same


----------



## dturnersr (Nov 13, 2009)

giving it another try in the morning.....


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Not as much movement this morning as I would have thought. What was yalls take?


----------



## striper commander (Nov 14, 2009)

I saw a six chasing a doe at first light. Then at 9 four does slipped through with nothing chasing them. We need some cold weather to get them moving.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 15, 2009)

Live from a tree in the sandhill area and I have heard tons of shots. Had a 4 point walk past feeding and a doe that looked like she had some place to be, nothing following her though.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 15, 2009)

Got busted by a spike posting the above. Stincking technolohy, lol


----------



## kirby (Nov 15, 2009)

Last night was slow this A.m I seen a few does and a little six nothing chasing, Well at 940 this morning a little 5 pointer came walking threw the woods with a limp.  I looked closer and he had a gunshot to his neck where someone took a bad shot.  He must have been shot on sat morning or so.  He was looking real weak and not to good so I took care of that .  Anyhow that good meat for me and it got him out of his pain.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 15, 2009)

wound up seeing 5, 3 bucks and 2 does. 1 of the bucks was dogging a doe. Looks like the next week or two its on.


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 17, 2009)

headed up there friday night. hopefully i can bag one this weekend


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Took tommorow morning off expected a great day and the wind has changed on me Will give a live report in the morning from a different stand I guess.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 18, 2009)

didnt see a thing. Could have had something to do with other person that walked up on me before daylight.


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 20, 2009)

well guys we'll see what happens in the morning. anyone else planning on going?


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 22, 2009)

well guys hunted pretty much all day yesterday and what i could this morning with the rain and seen one doe. nothing chasing and hardly any sign. anyone else having the same luck?  I hunt in the whiteburg area


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 22, 2009)

i hunt whitesburg to and i seen a buck chasin 2 does yesterday and then to more does later that mornin didnt see anything that evenin seen a bunch of scrapes also


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 22, 2009)

figures that sounds like my luck well back in florida guess I will have to try again appreciate the updates and good luck all


----------



## kirby (Nov 22, 2009)

I was out in the tree last night and nothing.  For the past three years this next weekend has always been good over there.  I will be in the tree if I can.


----------



## firefighterfox (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah i killed a buck last year on 11/24/2008 and he was wet but seemed like he wasn't chasing. yeah we also seen nothing last night. I seen a whole bunch of dead bucks on 85 south headed home in meriwheather nice ones too. to bad the trucks got them and not us huh.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 24, 2009)

sat from 630-1030 this morning with a buddy and neither of us saw a thing.


----------



## THETRUTH (Nov 24, 2009)

i hunted all day didnt see nothin


----------



## Big Jeep Wrangler (Nov 25, 2009)

I found 8 different rubs that are fresh, found 3 scrapes without a leaf in them. Havnt seen a buck yet. He must be sneeky.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 29, 2009)

Girlfriend's dad killed a stud 12 pt near Temple on Friday afternoon. A doe came by followed by a 4 pt and then the big buck.


----------



## Buckhunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> Girlfriend's dad killed a stud 12 pt near Temple on Friday afternoon. A doe came by followed by a 4 pt and then the big buck.



Lets see a pic


They havent been moving the last few times Ive been


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Nov 29, 2009)

I hunt off rainey rd ,seen 2 does this morning,just cruisin thru the hardwoods fillin their bellies,8:15 am. They passed on, sit till 12  no buck!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 29, 2009)

Buckhunter said:


> Lets see a pic
> 
> 
> They havent been moving the last few times Ive been



I'll get one. He was hunting by himself so the only pic he got was from a cellphone. I should have some better ones when he gets it back this week.


----------



## meherg (Dec 10, 2009)

well whos still hunting im going this evening and tommorrow been about average this year


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 15, 2009)

been hunt'n what I call the Ghost 10-pt....hopefull he's still around .....there's another 9pt too....I might have to settle on


----------



## meherg (Dec 24, 2009)

well fellows this morning ended my season in carroll we took our limit 1eight 1 seven and 8 does off my moms land so now to coweta for the rest of the season i hope everyone has hade a great season


----------

